# Small Winter Scene



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Done on cotton canvas.


----------



## bluepen61 (Jan 19, 2017)

I like your painting. Very cool. Simple. Tells the story. I think I can touch the snow and the feel of the icy cold wind on my cheeks. And lest not to forget the trudging through the deep snow.


----------

